# DareDevil



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I dont know ANYTHING about Daredevil. Never followed the comics etc, ... However, what I already cannot accept from this movie is the trailer. Of course you have to suspend belief; but I also feel that a film must play by certain rules/laws of the universe it is creating.. such as: 

From what I know, DD was blinded by acid... this has somehow "heightend" his senses.. allowing him to somehow "see"... I buy ALL THAT. I can buy the acrobatics.. BUT.. I cannot buy, how this guy jumps off buildings SEVERAL STORIES high and lands with a whisper! How the heck does THAT jive with "heightend senses"????? 

Spiderman helped me to accept this because I was able to accept that a spider altered his DNA, and may have had a change on his bone structure and overall physiology... how does an acid bath make me believe that DD can survive such IMPACT when landing, and falling? I also seen this Electra come in with a glide from about a 2 story building.... HUH??????? does she have superpowers or are we just suposed to go along with it... cause after all, "its a guy in a red suit fighting crime" so whats my problem type arguement? 
If I am missing something let me know.. if it boils down to just accepting the fact that DD can do these things without any logical reason.. at least logical enough to operate within its story structure.... otherwise, all I've seen is a total ripoff of Spiderman, and I wont bother, cause I am too anal with stuff like this that cannot be explained...or at least SOME of it, other than... just go with it and have fun, its a comic book movie its not reality.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

actually, it's not acid but "biohazard-waste"(in the original comics, murdock is popped on the noggin by a cannister of radioactive isotope or something like that-this update is similar to the comic's spidey getting his powers from an irradiated spider whereas in the film it's a genetically enhanced aracnid(sic))...this exposure apparently enhances all his other abilities-hearing and co ordination included-but yes, no spider strength or anything like that-in the comics, tho, the leaping and tumbling are consistant with character(remember, the movie batman has a similar predilection for jumping off buildings and ROLLING TO A SLOW GAIT when he lands 80 stories below!!!!)-in the world of superheroes, this sort of activity is par for the course and would make for a very short film if the law of physics actually kicked in...

this may come under the file name "spoilers", but what i don't understand in this recent films are the various heroes lack of concern about protecting their secret identites from the public and thus endangering their loved ones and friends(this extends to TV, where they canceled "birds of prey" before the episode where someone walks into helena kyle's bar and says something to the effect of "aha!you're the witch who took out my brother the drug lord the other night-now i know how to get my revenge!")-if you see daredevil, you'll understand what i mean from this rant-...

having said that, saw daredevil last night and i did enjoy the film more than i expected-not great, but not a total waste of time either-surprisingly, even affleck in the title role didn't ruin the film and, like marlon brando, colin farrell is going to be one of those actors who's worth watching regardless of the film he's in...jennifer garner is all vavroomish as electra, but unless she expands he catalog, she won't have a carreer in about 10 years(or end up on the floor of the mansion of an eighty year old phil spector with newspaper headlines blaring "B Movie Icon Jennifer Garner from the early 21st century was found blah blah blah") and michael clarke duncan as kingpin wasn't all that menacing...


----------



## George_F (Dec 25, 2002)

John, yer argument is at the core of some of the reviews that are also calling this movie an editing mess. I am a Frank Miller fan, and I kept up only with the DD comics that he wrote or was behind the storyline. And yer right about one thing, Elektra is not supposed to have any "super" powers although she is supposed to know martial arts and I guess some acrobatics.... 

Matt Murdock was almost hit by a truck as a child, the truck turned to avoid him although a drum of some radioactive material falls off the truck and bathes him, blinding him. When he wakes in the hospital, his other four sense are heightened. But as far as the ability to leap 100 feet in the air (ala Spiderman) in the movie, no one knows why he can do it. Critics had a problem with this, and one of the points that the director told reviewers in a question/answer period at prescreening was that DD's supposed to be this "regular guy" who's only has the "heightened senses" and the costume to fight crime. At one point when he gets home after a full night of crimefighting, he downs a bottle of painkillers (which reviewers red-flagged because of kids watching) which the reviewers shot back at the director. 

I think maybe the director got a little CGI happy but didn't keep the "superhero" logic in line. Yes, it's a fantasy, and it's a popcorn movie, and anybody who looks past these inconsistancies, should have a good time viewing it. But, so many people are bad-mouthing it because of what the trailers are showing. 

I have to see it first myself, before I come to any conclusion. I always go into a movie with low expectations. Because it's all just opinions to me. The one thing I thought was cheesy in the trailer was when DD uses that "Time to give the devil his due" Horrible cliche line...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

one other thing to keep in mind is that MOST of the stable of Marvel heroes HAVE basically the same backstory, probably due to the fact that stan lee created most of them back in the sixties...and most seem to have gotten their powers thru exposure to radioactive fallout of some kind(spidey thru irradiated spider; hulk thru exposure to blast of gamma ray bomb; daredevil struck by cannister of radioactive isotope; the fantastic four exposed to a radiation belt around the planet; the x men taking an evolutionary leap due to ongoing radiation exposure(mutanta)-


----------

